# How do I setup a speaker microphone on GMod?



## riley8 (Dec 24, 2010)

I don't have a headset so I wanna know if I can setup a speaker microphone for Garry's Mod and how.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Have you tried to run the game and see if it can be picked up in game with the test microphone option. I would try that first, if you can't get it to be picked up in game then try and see if windows will pick up the microphone.

Cheers!


----------

